# Typo in TBS edition?



## py3ak (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a TBS Bible - I think it's the 25A/BK. I've been very pleased with everything about it, but a couple of days ago I came across Jeremiah 41:13 (p. 811 in my edition) which reads:



> Now it came to pass, _that_ when all the people which _were_ with Ishamel saw Johanan e son of Kareah, and all the captains of the forces that _were_ with him, then they were glad.



I was wondering if others who have TBS Bibles would be willing to check if that same error shows up in their Bibles and report it here. If it is something that has happened in more than one copy I think TBS ought to be told. (If you missed it, in the phrase "Johanan *e* son of Kareah", "t" and "h" are missing from the word "the".)


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jun 28, 2009)

My Royal Ruby Text TBS Bible does not have this mistake. I have other editions of TBS Bibles which I can check later. This one happens to be the one at hand.


----------



## RTaron (Jun 28, 2009)

My copy is OK too Ruben.


----------



## Romans 8 Verse 28 (Jun 29, 2009)

py3ak said:


> I have a TBS Bible - I think it's the 25A/BK. I've been very pleased with everything about it, but a couple of days ago I came across Jeremiah 41:13 (p. 811 in my edition) which reads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruben:

I just checked my new Calfskin Windsor Bible and it has the same typo. I also have some other TBS Bibles, but I haven't checked them yet. I'll (D.V.) post later (or tomorrow) what I find after doing so.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 29, 2009)

if you don't want it I would be willing to buy it off you at at a used price! I have no problems with using white out and a pen!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruben, you eagle-eyed anal retentive! I just checked my PS25U/BK Windsor Text Bible and . . . yes, it is as you have said.

My Windsor just came in the mail and already you have taken some of the blush off the apple for me. TBS may believe in the inerrancy of the Word of God in the original autographs. They do not produce an inerrant PS25U/BK, however. And, for the rest of time, the world will know that Ruben found the error! Hmmmm. You destroyer of inerrancy, you. And, to think, Glenn and I are the ones who went to Fuller, not you.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 29, 2009)

I suspect TBS will replace these bibles with the printing error upon request.

AMR


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 29, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Ruben, you eagle-eyed anal retentive!



I see you have bought into Freudian diagnoses!


----------



## christianhope (Jun 29, 2009)

I have the same bible also and it has the typo.


----------



## KSon (Jun 29, 2009)

My Pitt Minion, which has held up remarkably well through the years, does not have this printing error. I agree with the earlier post that TBS would replace the Bible (assuming that they have a printed edition like yours that does not have the error) without question. I had an issue about two months ago with a Bible I purchased from there and they bent over backwards to accommodate me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought three of them and they all have the typo.

My Classic Original (PS8U/BK) does not.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 29, 2009)

My Emerald Text Edition doesn't have it. 

I may get round to checking others.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 29, 2009)

Both of my Windsor texts have this mistake.


----------



## Whitefield (Jun 29, 2009)

Textual criticism at its best! The scribe was probably reaching for a cup of coffee and thought he'd already written the "th".


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 29, 2009)

It obviously is a type set issue if it is only in that one text block.


----------



## Romans 8 Verse 28 (Jun 29, 2009)

I checked my other TBS Bibles, it's just my new Calfskin Windsor Bibles that have the mistake.

-----Added 6/29/2009 at 05:36:30 EST-----



KSon said:


> I agree with the earlier post that TBS would replace the Bible (assuming that they have a printed edition like yours that does not have the error) without question. I had an issue about two months ago with a Bible I purchased from there and they bent over backwards to accommodate me.



I agree too.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 29, 2009)

What troubles me more than the error is that I am the only person reading Jeremiah. Why didn't Dennis find it? Because he slights the major prophets, that's why.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you implying that Dennis majors in minors?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I suspect TBS will replace these bibles with the printing error upon request.
> 
> AMR





TBS will definitely want to know about these errors.

I read an article, published by TBS, about an error in another edition. One word was missing. The error was corrected, Bibles were reprinted, and they offered replacements free of charge.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 29, 2009)

py3ak said:


> What troubles me more than the error is that I am the only person reading Jeremiah. Why didn't Dennis find it? Because he slights the major prophets, that's why.



Funny, the Greek and Hebrew texts that I work from don't seem to have the typo problems that you keep encountering with these English translations, Ruben. 

וַיְהִי כִּרְאֹות כָּל־הָעָם אֲשֶׁר אֶת־יִשְׁמָעֵאל אֶת־יֹוחָנָן בֶּנ־קָרֵח וְאֵת כָּל־שָׂרֵי הַחֲיָלִים אֲשֶׁר אִתֹּו וַיִּשְׂמָחוְּ

But, as they always taught us at Fuller . . . better to have someone reading the Bible in English than not reading it in the original.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 29, 2009)

You don't have to prove yourself to us, Dennis. We've all known for some time that you can use an interlinear.

Added 6/29/09 21:04

By the way, I contacted TBS and let them know of the issue. I don't have a problem with the Bible and don't need a replacement (or have any desire to sell it - especially given that I only paid 9 dollars for it to begin with).


----------

